# Full detail with coating to a Porsche 997 C4S



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Good night to all!

This is a big project for me... a very long work who takes me about 15 days of work... not every hour but many ones.

This is a Porsche 997 C4S with 50.000miles on the odometer... but the owner (father of a good friend) has take many care with it...

We do:

Full exterior valeting
Paint polishing
Coating applied to the paint
Wheel arch detailed
Paint of the wheel hub and bolts
Full clean of wheels
Exhaust pipe polishing
Engine detail
Full interior detail
Leather restoration in front seats and some detailes
New leather in the steering wheel (LOL)

How he give me the car:



































































































Interior:































































Engine:









Taking out some piece:









Washing with ECOSMART... easy and fast:













































Look not bad... but... will see...









Claying the paint:


















Drying... the paint:









Will start with the wheels... 









...so car to the air:









How one wheel looks:









Applying some wheel cleaner:


















...helping it with some brushes:


















Of course, interior clean:


















De-tar:


















And weight glue... out!









Looks good 


















At light...









...somw swirls:


















Polishing!









Much better!


















Applying some Wheel Guard:









Interior...









...and exterior:


















Sealeeed!



























Taking out the sealant... and finished!









Bolts... very bad look!









Some sand and some paint... and better!









Cleaning the wheel arch:






















































Some degreaser, brushes and MFs!



























Much better but...









...dressing......









...and perfect! 









Polishing the calipers by hand!









JetSEAL in da house!:









Wheel hub very bad look...









...sanding it...









...and painting:


















Looks good, no?


















Exhaust pipes time...









Taking it out...









Ouch!









How it looks:


















Dirt!


















50/50...









And exhaust silencer also polished:









Now... paint time!


















Under the lights...:




































Swirls everywhere!

















































































50/50... much better!




































Door untouched... wheel arch polished:









Another 50/50:









A deeper scratch...:









Some sand:



























And... gone!









Some dust in the car 









After polishing all car... a quick wipe down with IPA... my good friend Igor from Lavacar Bilbao come to help me applying G-Technicq C1... I never used it before so he give me a hand with this... a master of detail in Spain 


















Also we work with the steering wheel... have to make a new steering 



























Also front seat out:


















A 50/50 on the leather:









Vacumeed:



























Cleaning door leather:









After clean the surfaces with APC... some dressing:









MMMMM... newwww wheeel... nice!













































And... fit the front seats...









...and the steering wheel...:









WOW!









Front seats need some leather refurbished so... lets start:


















Cleaning:









Center foam... out!


















Sanded...:









...some crack filler:



























And tinted:



























In the rear... some kicks... so... repair it!













































The zone of the key... always damaged in this car:


















Like new!









Same on the light ring:



























Better looking:




































Engine cleaned and dressed:


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

And... final pics!



































































































































































































































































































































































































Y alguna al sol... que no se diga 








































































I love this shot!









Hope you like my work!

Un saludo y muchas gracias!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top top work, very thorough and great after pictures.


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

fantastic job looks great:thumb:


----------



## Nelex (Aug 23, 2011)

fantastic work!


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

nice job, very wet looking car!

One question what is the white cream/ filler on the leather??


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

That's a huge job right there mate! Very well done! :thumb:
The Porsche looks beautiful! :argie:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Stunning job fella, most excellent finish, looks better than new :thumb:

Can I ask with what products / process did you use to referb the leather.





p.s. been using your stone chip repair guide  many thanks :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Now that's a detail! 
Outstanding!!!!!


----------



## kendo89 (May 3, 2011)

Attention to detail here is immense.


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

superb effort looks fab


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

Outstanding


----------



## V8 JEFF (Sep 18, 2006)

Excellent work, Muy Bueno !!!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow..looks amazing..


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job there mate :thumb:


Thanks!



stangalang said:


> Top top work, very thorough and great after pictures.


Many thanks... start doing photos and finally... more than 300 pics... LOL!



baz8400 said:


> fantastic job looks great:thumb:


Many thanks!



Nelex said:


> fantastic work!


Thanks!



jimbo1 said:


> nice job, very wet looking car!
> 
> One question what is the white cream/ filler on the leather??


Thanks!

I use Leatherique Crack Filler, and after it Leatherique Dye by spray gun.



type[r]+ said:


> That's a huge job right there mate! Very well done! :thumb:
> The Porsche looks beautiful! :argie:


Many thanks!



Mr Face said:


> Stunning job fella, most excellent finish, looks better than new :thumb:
> 
> Can I ask with what products / process did you use to referb the leather.
> 
> p.s. been using your stone chip repair guide  many thanks :thumb:


Thanks!

If you have any doubt just tell me!



AaronGTi said:


> Now that's a detail!
> Outstanding!!!!!


Thanks 



kendo89 said:


> Attention to detail here is immense.


Thanks :thumb:



R9SH G said:


> superb effort looks fab


Many thanks!



Norman said:


> Outstanding


Thanks!



V8 JEFF said:


> Excellent work, Muy Bueno !!!!


Gracias! 



tonyy said:


> Wow..looks amazing..


Thanks!


----------



## K82R (Feb 2, 2012)

Stunning detail.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing job there, the attention to detail is fantastic! Can't believe how good the leather repairs are!

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## npj (Feb 21, 2011)

superb job.

Looks amazing.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Awesome work there mate.


----------



## ollie b (Mar 2, 2010)

Great write up, taking detailing to the next level haha

Can i ask what the Eco smart washing method is?


----------



## calinsanchez (Apr 6, 2010)

Fantastic job !!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great writeup and fantastic work


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Fantastic attention to detail! And a stunning outcome.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

very nice work, some great after shots too :thumb:


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Outstanding attention to detail and great work ethic. The leather results are fantastic.

:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Fantastic work as always Ignacio :thumb: Thanks for sharing 

mike


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

K82R said:


> Stunning detail.


Thanks!



JBirchy said:


> Amazing job there, the attention to detail is fantastic! Can't believe how good the leather repairs are!
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing!


Many thanks!

I have my own car with the leather repared and no problem, it works as a normal leather 



npj said:


> superb job.
> 
> Looks amazing.


Thanks!



jamesgti said:


> Awesome work there mate.


Thank you 



ollie b said:


> Great write up, taking detailing to the next level haha
> 
> Can i ask what the Eco smart washing method is?


Many thanks!

ECOSMART is a waterless system by Chemical Guys












calinsanchez said:


> Fantastic job !!


Thanks Pascual!



prokopas said:


> Great writeup and fantastic work


Many thanks!



Dingo2002 said:


> Fantastic attention to detail! And a stunning outcome.


Thanks!



123quackers said:


> very nice work, some great after shots too :thumb:


Thanks!



Optimus said:


> Outstanding attention to detail and great work ethic. The leather results are fantastic.
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks!



Swell.gr said:


> Fantastic work as always Ignacio :thumb: Thanks for sharing
> 
> mike


Many thanks Mike!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great turn around and very impressed with the leather filler never seen that done amazing turn around what kind of filler is it you use on the leather?


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Awesome job mate


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Great turn around and very impressed with the leather filler never seen that done amazing turn around what kind of filler is it you use on the leather?


Thanks!

I use Leatherique Crack Filler



IanA said:


> Awesome job mate


Thanks!


----------



## Dblebill (Apr 21, 2011)

*Fab job*

Thats an amazing job and a tremendous amount of hard work, you've given the owner a new car!!
Gonna get me some of that eco wash stuff you use as the drought begins here on April 5 so no more hosepipes.
Fab job mate, thanks for sharing


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Dblebill said:


> Thats an amazing job and a tremendous amount of hard work, you've given the owner a new car!!
> Gonna get me some of that eco wash stuff you use as the drought begins here on April 5 so no more hosepipes.
> Fab job mate, thanks for sharing


Thanks to you for your reply!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

fantastic job there and the leather repair was 100% the best i have seen to date


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Porka (Mar 4, 2012)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

stunning work,best colour for these imho


----------



## twink (Mar 31, 2012)

stunning job


----------



## porschebloke (May 3, 2011)

Outstanding result


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning


Brian


----------



## hayward440 (Apr 7, 2012)

Outstanding work! The leather refurb was excellent.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Awesome. But silly question, how do you get a car on jack stands without being able to get a jack on the jacking points?. Would love to get up onto stands all at once like that for a wheels of detail.


----------

